# Lose Steering Wheel



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I have enclosed cable steering and the steering wheel has become lose. I have tried to get the steering wheel of to get to the area to tighten but the nut won't budge. I put PB blast on it but nothing. The nut is not very tall and it's hard to get a socket on it. It appears to be a lock nut. My question is can I heat it with my propane torch?


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

Impact drill. If you can't get a socket on there, how can you possibly get a wrench on it? You still have the wheel, right? It's just loose, not lost... correct?


----------



## timemachine (Sep 1, 2014)

> Impact drill.


Maybe stop by the local gas station, and have them zap it with a real impact wrench, while holding tight to the wheel. That said, if it's a teleflex box, they really don't last forever, and a new box including a cable is not big money.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

you need the right socket , six point not twelve point and a snug fit. even go into metric or vice versa.
tapping on a snug socket with a hammer to ensure a good square grap on the nut is a must..
-with a big racket or breaker bar you can do it.

heat could cause other problems...


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I can get the 3/4 socket on it and tied the wheel of. I still can't budge it


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

wheaties.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

is it a nylon lock nut ?
you can try heat on the tip of the bolt...
impact tool is prolly your best route.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I don't have one ( impact wrench) but maybe a friend or rental. I'll try a little heat first


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Don't need Wheaties. I work out for bone destiny 3 days a week. Trying not to break it


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

long steel pipe thru the spoke of the wheel to hold it and long steel pipe extension on the ratchet. If that fails 1/2" impact wrench is your friend. Holding the wheel with a rope is your problem.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

> long steel pipe thru the spoke of the wheel to hold it and long steel pipe extension on the ratchet.    If that fails 1/2" impact wrench is your friend.   Holding the wheel with a rope is your problem.


Thanks I'll try that


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> Don't need Wheaties. I work out for bone destiny 3 days a week. Trying not to break it


your bones or the bolt?


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

> Don't need Wheaties. I work out for bone destiny 3 days a week. Trying not to break it


I'm confused…1st your talking about losing the wheel and now you're talking about the destiny of your bones? :-/


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

DYNAMITE!!! [smiley=carcrash.gif] Good luck & keep working out !


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

> > Don't need Wheaties. I work out for bone destiny 3 days a week. Trying not to break it
> 
> 
> I'm confused…1st your talking about losing the wheel and now you're talking about the destiny of your bones?   :-/


Man I hate get so literal. I don't want to break the bolt, nut or wrench. I am going for a socket for 1/2 " wrench that I have which has a longer handle. 

[ch127946][ch127998][ch128692][ch127999][ch127939][ch127996][ch127482][ch127480]


----------



## timemachine (Sep 1, 2014)

why not just go to the local gas station, and have the guy zip it off with a real impact wrench? Just hold the wheel in place, and zap it.

Not complex.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

That means I have to hook it up, drag it somewhere then back[ch128665][ch128676]


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> > Don't need Wheaties. I work out for bone destiny 3 days a week. Trying not to break it
> 
> 
> I'm confused…1st your talking about losing the wheel and now you're talking about the destiny of your bones?   :-/


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> why not just go to the local gas station, and have the guy zip it off with a real impact wrench?  Just hold the wheel in place, and zap it.
> 
> Not complex.


Cause... that makes way to much sense, and simply, far to easy. Anyone else, would have had this epiphany within all of 5 minutes of encountering this problem, and realizing they don't have the proper tools. Common sense, has no place in any thread where Permit is asking a question.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Having broken a socket wrench or two...by adding a long PVC extension...I'd suggest a breaker bar instead. You can break one of them, but not as easily as breaking a socket wrench. 

You'd be surprised as to how strong a piece of schedule 40 PVC can be, if it is long enough and thick enough.

Archimedes??? ""Give me a lever long enough and a fulcrum on which to place it, and I shall move the world."

regards, richg99


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> That means I have to hook it up, drag it somewhere then back[ch128665][ch128676]


Yep... that's usually how you transport a boat, when there's no water. :

jus sayen


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

My buddy has an impact wrench so we will were that leads[ch128268]

Talked to another friend and he said hit the socket with a hammer then wrench it and repeat [ch128297][ch128296][ch128295]


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

With many many years of working on boats and replacing steering helms and wheels, I have never broke the nut, Shaft or a Socket but I don't use cheap tools from Harbor Freight. 

But I have had to cut a few steering wheel helm shafts in order to get the steering wheel off.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> > why not just go to the local gas station, and have the guy zip it off with a real impact wrench?  Just hold the wheel in place, and zap it.
> >
> > Not complex.
> 
> ...


LMMFAO 
[smiley=2vrolijk_08.gif]


----------



## timemachine (Sep 1, 2014)

> > > why not just go to the local gas station, and have the guy zip it off with a real impact wrench?  Just hold the wheel in place, and zap it.
> > >
> > > Not complex.
> >
> ...



Yup, I guess that is pretty funny


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> With many many years of working on boats and replacing steering helms and wheels, I have never broke the nut, Shaft or a Socket but I don't use cheap tools from Harbor Freight.
> 
> But I have had to cut a few steering wheel helm shafts in order to get the steering wheel off.


I've snapped a shaft, but I was hardly pushing it, no breaker bar just a ratchet. Thing was gunna break soon anyways..


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

My 1" impact will take it off. Or at least move, remove or break something. One way or another it would seperate from the console. More than welcome to use it. Granted I am close to where you purchased the boat


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

> My 1" impact will take it off. Or at least move, remove or break something. One way or another it would seperate from the console. More than welcome to use it. Granted I am close to where you purchased the boat


Thanks man yep I live too far away. My buddy has 2 impact wrenches one electric the other compressed air. That's the ticket yea [ch128297]


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

There is a good lesson out of this that many of us do not follow.

Once a year remove the steering wheel and give the shaft a good greasing. Do this along with greasing your steering and any other item on the boat that takes grease.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

> There is a good lesson out of this that many of us do not follow.
> 
> Once a year remove the steering wheel and give the shaft a good greasing.  Do this along with greasing your steering and any other item on the boat that takes grease.


That's good advice. I removed the nut with the impact wrench I borrowed from my buddy now the steering wheel won't come off[ch128545][ch128296]


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

I guess I would try spraying it with WD 40 and tap the wheel a number of times. Tapping it sets up some vibration and may allow the fluid to work its way in. Give it a day or two.

I am not one who believes that WD 40 solves all problems. It does, however, do a good job of removing crap that builds up.

I looked for other anti-corrosive items, but most claim to prevent corrosion. you've already got it. 

I've read about guys putting ice in a bag on metal items stuck together. The theory is that one piece of metal expands, while the other shrinks, breaking the bond. Never tried it myself.

richg99


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

a 3 arm puller.



> > There is a good lesson out of this that many of us do not follow.
> >
> > Once a year remove the steering wheel and give the shaft a good greasing.  Do this along with greasing your steering and any other item on the boat that takes grease.
> 
> ...


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

> a 3 arm puller.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would definitely get a puller. The right tool for the job always helps.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Still have not removed the steering wheel yet. I have put CB blast on it and WD40 and banged and banged. Called all my buddies excluding a tire dealer and no wheel puller. So I went to Harbor Freight and bought a 8" wheel puller. It was too big so I went back and exchanged it for a 3" and a 4" and a 6" all in one box. I'll let you know how it goes


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I finally removed the steering wheel and removed the rusty bolts and nuts that hold the bracket

I can't see were to tighten it without taking the housing apart. The shaft goes through the housing and has a cap on the end. I have thought about putting a small hose clamp on there too keep it from going back and forth then putting marine grease on it

It is a cable system and any help is appreciated


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

> I have thought about putting a small hose clamp on there too keep it from going back and forth then putting marine grease on it


Marine grease would be overkill.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

A whole new set up is like 159.00. You can get a NFB one for a little more money. I don't think the things are rebuild able. http://www.westmarine.com/buy/teleflex--safe-t-quick-stern-drive-rotary-steering-system--P006_182_001_002


----------



## timemachine (Sep 1, 2014)

These things are not made to last forever, they get a little wobbley


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I did get a puller from Harbor Freight $19 for 3 sizes. I used the 6" collar and the 3" arms to get it to fit. Then that sucker popped off. Got a call into my mechanic to see what he says


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

get a new one....


----------

